# EPSON® PowerLite® Home Cinema 5010/5010e Official Thread



## mechman

The PowerLite Home Cinema 5010 and 5010e are designed to offer outstanding 3D and 2D image quality and performance for home entertainment and AV enthusiasts. With 1080p native resolution, contrast ratio of up to 200,000:1 and brightness of up to 2,400 lumens*, these extremely bright 3LCD projectors are ideal for viewing on large screens and in ambient light conditions. Featuring bright 3D Drive Technology, as well as cinema filter for improved color fidelity and a new Spilt Screen** mode for watching two sources at once, the Home Cinema 5010 and 5010e provide a fantastic big screen experience at home.

*Estimated Street Price*
Home Cinema 5010 – sub $2,999 (wired)
Home Cinema 5010e – sub-$3,499 (wireless)

*Target Market*


Home entertainment and AV enthusiasts looking for outstanding 3D and 2D image quality and performance

*High-Performing 3D Entertainment at Home*


1080p resolution with bright 3D Drive Technology, which drives the panels at 480Hz, essentially doubling the image refresh rate of 240Hz panels, delivering ultra-bright images and reduced crosstalk
Bright 480 Hz drive technology for improving light output in 3D mode; extremely high brightness of up to 2,400 color and white light output* for viewing on large screens and in ambient light conditions
Outstanding contrast ratio of up to 200,000:1 for incredible black levels
Split Screen feature for watching two pictures at once, or watching TV and using the Internet at the same time**
Super Resolution technology and FineFrame™ Technology for smoother frame interpolation and sharper video quality (2D Mode)
Two anamorphic lens modes (stretch and squeeze) to enable 2.35:1 anamorphic viewing without an external processor***
2D to 3D conversion to enhance your 3D experience
Cinema filter feature delivers larger color space for improved color fidelity
Excellent video image quality with Fujinon® OptiCinema™ lens (2.1 zoom ratio)
Epson 3LCD technology for amazing color and detail
WirelessHD for easy, high-quality audio and video connection to your HD sources without cables (5010e only)

*Value-Add Features for Flexible Home Cinema* 


Five colors modes in 2D and two color modes in 3D to easily adapt to different viewing environments
HDMI (two), component video, composite video, VGA, RCA audio, and USB connections for flexibility
230 W E-TORL® lamp delivers high brightness and up to 6,000 hours of lamp life****
Dimensions – 14.4” x 16.5” x 5.4” (W x D x H)
Weight – 13.2 lb

*Warranty and Support*


Two-year parts and labor limited warranty, 90-day lamp warranty, Epson Home Service Program and PrivateLine® dedicated toll-free support

*PJCentral Review*

*Art's Review at ProjectorReview.com*

###​
_* Color and white light output will vary depending on mode selected. White light output measured using ISO 21118 standard.
** Split screen not available in 3D mode
*** For use with external fixed or movable anamorphic lens options
**** Lamp life will vary depending upon mode selected, environmental conditions and usage. Lamp brightness decreases over time._


----------



## BMoore20

I have been pondering over the 8700UB for a while now and now they went and came out with the new 5010!:yikes: Would there be any reason for a guy not really interested in 3D to jump $1,000 from the 8700UB? For this being my first projector purchase I wouldn't want to go the wrong way and waste $2,000 on a projector that is going to be discontinued in a year.


----------



## Nak

I have an 8700UB, and it's a great PJ! I haven't seen a full review yet, but from the first looks the advantages of the 5010 seem to be:

1. 3D. I don't care about this either.

2. 50% more lumens. That's very nice! It'll allow you to go with a bigger or a darker screen. Or a little of both! Or go with Eco mode on the lamp...

3. The 5010 should handle motion better. I'm waiting on a full review on that issue.

4. Motorized pixel alignment. Very nice. Should make for a very sharp picture. I'm waiting on a full review on that issue.

Really though, if you don't need the extra lumens the 8700UB will probably do ya just fine. If, on the other hand you want to go 130" or bigger on the screen, you might be happier with the 5010.


----------



## BMoore20

Nak said:


> I have an 8700UB, and it's a great PJ! I haven't seen a full review yet, but from the first looks the advantages of the 5010 seem to be:
> 
> 1. 3D. I don't care about this either.
> 
> 2. 50% more lumens. That's very nice! It'll allow you to go with a bigger or a darker screen. Or a little of both! Or go with Eco mode on the lamp...
> 
> 3. The 5010 should handle motion better. I'm waiting on a full review on that issue.
> 
> 4. Motorized pixel alignment. Very nice. Should make for a very sharp picture. I'm waiting on a full review on that issue.
> 
> Really though, if you don't need the extra lumens the 8700UB will probably do ya just fine. If, on the other hand you want to go 130" or bigger on the screen, you might be happier with the 5010.


My screen size is dictated by my wall size unfortunately so I can only do a 110" screen. The projector will be mounted about 13' away so I should retain the lumens necessary for a bright picture. So I guess that pretty much answers my question. Don't need it for a bigger screen, don't need it for brightness, don't need it for 3D. I dont think #3 or #4 will be that noticeable to me as this is my first projector and the older ones than the 8700UB at my friends houses look awesome to me.


----------



## magic

I have the 8700ub also 106 inch screen and I'm more than happy. Just got it. 

I'm in the camp that the 8700 has 2 lamps I don't know about the new model plus I don't want 3D , yea it's nice to have...
But $1000 more gets you a nicer screen too 

Did I say more than happy... Yep know I don't watch movies anymore I experience them. 


----------



## BMoore20

Well, my budget currently went up to $3,000 on the projector so now I am really thinking about the Epson 5010. The 8700UB would be great but my room isn't 100% dedicated. It is a theater / bar area. So if we are watching some sports or playing cards while watching UFC fights, of course I would want some ambient light. I think that with the increased lumens on the 5010, it would suit those needs much better. I know my friend has an older Epson and when the lights are on very dim it is really hard to see the picture clearly. I think his lumens is around 1200, I think. So with more than double that I should be good with the 5010 right? onder:


----------



## Nak

You got roughly 36 square feet. hitting it with even 2000 lumens will be about 55ftl! You'll need sunglasses! Just make sure and use a dark screen and you'll have great ambient capability.


----------



## BMoore20

Nak said:


> You got roughly 36 square feet. hitting it with even 2000 lumens will be about 55ftl! You'll need sunglasses! Just make sure and use a dark screen and you'll have great ambient capability.


Nothing wrong with catching a few rays while your watching a movie, right?!?! Lol


----------



## Theater Dreamer

Will the Epson 5010 need a special screen to view it in 2D/3D format?


----------



## Nak

Nope. That's only for passive 3D. The 3010/5010/6010 are active 3D.


----------



## Theater Dreamer

Thank you


----------



## Juices1

I noticed that the 5010 has a slot for an external 3d emitter, but also contains an internal one.
If I'm about 14.5 ft from the screen in a controlled lighted area would it pay to get the external 3d emitter.... Will it make the 3d pop more?


----------



## mechman

I answered in the thread you started but it's probably better placed here. The 3D emitter is for the active shutter glasses. You may, or may not need it depending upon your setup. The glasses need to be able to get a signal from the pj in order to work properly for 3D.


----------



## Juices1

Thanks


----------



## napisarn

Pretty new to HD projectors. Hoping someone can help me out with a few questions:

1. Thinking about the 6010 vs 5010. Is the THX calibration worth it?

2. 5010 vs 5010e. Does the Wireless HD projection look just as good as the HDMI cable connection?

3. The house we bought has a home theater with ceiling mounted standard def Sharp projector. Will the ceiling mount work on these Epsons or are the ceiling mounts model/brand specific?

Thanks!


----------



## mechman

napisarn said:


> Pretty new to HD projectors. Hoping someone can help me out with a few questions:
> 
> 1. Thinking about the 6010 vs 5010. Is the THX calibration worth it?


Depends upon the price difference. In most cases, I would say yes.



napisarn said:


> 2. 5010 vs 5010e. Does the Wireless HD projection look just as good as the HDMI cable connection?


I don't see any reason why it shouldn't.



napisarn said:


> 3. The house we bought has a home theater with ceiling mounted standard def Sharp projector. Will the ceiling mount work on these Epsons or are the ceiling mounts model/brand specific?
> 
> Thanks!


If it's a generic mount it may work. I know that my original generic mount wouldn't work for my BenQ W5000 because it was quite a bit larger than my old Mitsubishi HC3000.

Welcome aboard! :wave:


----------



## napisarn

Called my local highend retailer who said the 6010 is retailing at $3499. Which puts it just $500 over the 5010e. And $700 over 5010.

Seems like a no brainer to me for the THX, extra bulb, 1 yr extended warranty and glasses. Although since you have to buy it from a dealer vs over the internet that means you also have to pay sales tax.

Is HDMI 1.4 necessary for this projector? My receiver has 1.2 I think.


----------



## Nak

Only if you want 3D. I don't believe the 1.2 spec is going to lose anything else. You can run the HDMI straight from the player to the PJ.

As far as sound, you'll need to get a HDMI 1.4 splitter box to get the sound to your reciever. Not a splitter cable, but a powered box that splits the signal. Make sure the box is HDMI 1.4, not just "Supports 3d" or some such nonsense. it needs to support "1080P 3D" which is HDMI 1.4. The other option is get a Blu-ray Player with Dual HDMI outputs. They should be coming along soon from what I've read.

You could also just run one of the digital sound outputs to your reciever. If it's HDMI 1.2, it probably does not support the HD lossless codecs anyway, which require HDMI 1.3. If you want to step up to lossless audio, you'll need a new reciever. Will you hear the difference? If you have high end speakers and you really can hear minute differences, then yes you will. If not, the main difference is an increased Dynamic range, which I'm not sure is such a good thing anyway. To hear the really quiet sections, you'll be deafened by the loud sections. Most sound mixes I've heard take too much advantage of the increased dynamic range.


----------



## napisarn

Nak said:


> Only if you want 3D. I don't believe the 1.2 spec is going to lose anything else. You can run the HDMI straight from the player to the PJ.
> 
> As far as sound, you'll need to get a HDMI 1.4 splitter box to get the sound to your reciever. Not a splitter cable, but a powered box that splits the signal. Make sure the box is HDMI 1.4, not just "Supports 3d" or some such nonsense. it needs to support "1080P 3D" which is HDMI 1.4. The other option is get a Blu-ray Player with Dual HDMI outputs. They should be coming along soon from what I've read.
> 
> You could also just run one of the digital sound outputs to your reciever. If it's HDMI 1.2, it probably does not support the HD lossless codecs anyway, which require HDMI 1.3. If you want to step up to lossless audio, you'll need a new reciever. Will you hear the difference? If you have high end speakers and you really can hear minute differences, then yes you will. If not, the main difference is an increased Dynamic range, which I'm not sure is such a good thing anyway. To hear the really quiet sections, you'll be deafened by the loud sections. Most sound mixes I've heard take too much advantage of the increased dynamic range.


Thanks for the answer. Sounds to me like I want a new receiver to get the 3D video. The dual HDMI blu-ray would work, but if I want to see a Direct TV 3D broadcast, I'd have to still go through the receiver.

Thanks.


----------



## BMoore20

Just received the mount and 3D glasses for the Epson 5010 and WOW are those glasses HUGE!!! Wayy bigger than the LG Plasma ones. I am not sure why they don't just make a visor so you wouldn't have the separation for how big those suckers are.


----------



## napisarn

BMoore20 said:


> Just received the mount and 3D glasses for the Epson 5010 and WOW are those glasses HUGE!!! Wayy bigger than the LG Plasma ones. I am not sure why they don't just make a visor so you wouldn't have the separation for how big those suckers are.


Will they fit on kids? I notice Epson only has 1 size. Got an awesome deal on them through VisualApex, but haven't received them yet.


----------



## BMoore20

napisarn said:


> Will they fit on kids? I notice Epson only has 1 size. Got an awesome deal on them through VisualApex, but haven't received them yet.


I know they will not fit my kids and my oldest is 6. Its not only the width of the arms on the glasses its the lens area of the glasses that is huge. I mean they flare out at the front which is kinda weird. I was going to go to VisualApex for my purchase as well but Rich from ProjectorPeople had helped me out so much with all my questions that he kinda won me over. I purchased the 106" AcousticPro 2 screen from them also which I was very disappointed about but it wasn't their fault. Elite had discontinued the AcousticPro 1 series material and they haven't got all of the sizes in stock yet for the larger size. 110" wouldn't have been available until January. Other than that, very happy with ProjectorPeople. I just wish I knew exactly when Epson was going to start shipping this thing so I can start enjoying it.


----------



## napisarn

That would be disappointing if my kids cannot wear the glasses. Adults shouldn't be the only ones able to enjoy 3D home theater. Its fun watching the kids try to grab stuff in front of them. Wonder if there are any 3rd party glasses that will work with the Epson projectors?

I am waiting for the 6010 and Epson told my local dealer it will be end of this week when they start shipping out. Should be the same for the 5010. But who knows if there will be further delays.


----------



## BMoore20

napisarn said:


> That would be disappointing if my kids cannot wear the glasses. Adults shouldn't be the only ones able to enjoy 3D home theater. Its fun watching the kids try to grab stuff in front of them. Wonder if there are any 3rd party glasses that will work with the Epson projectors?
> 
> I am waiting for the 6010 and Epson told my local dealer it will be end of this week when they start shipping out. Should be the same for the 5010. But who knows if there will be further delays.


I know that other manufacturers for televisions make kid sized 3D glasses but I haven't seen any from Epson. I think I had read somewhere that there is another manufacturer that has a compatible pair of glasses but I can't think of where I seen it.


----------



## BMoore20

Just received the email confirmation that the Epson 5010 just shipped from Projector People today!!! Can't wait.


----------



## mechman

Added PJCentral's review as well as Art's review to the first post.


----------



## jja3

I just received my Epson 5010 and found that my receiver does not support 3D transmission. Can anyone suggest a reasonably priced receiver that will allow for 3D viewing. I am not married to any particular price point, but would prefer to stay inside of $700 for the receiver if possible. We live in a condo so sound level has to stay in the moderate range. I am not an audio guy so any recommendations for speakers, etc would also be appreciated.


----------



## Earl H

jja3 said:


> I just received my Epson 5010 and found that my receiver does not support 3D transmission. Can anyone suggest a reasonably priced receiver that will allow for 3D viewing. I am not married to any particular price point, but would prefer to stay inside of $700 for the receiver if possible. We live in a condo so sound level has to stay in the moderate range. I am not an audio guy so any recommendations for speakers, etc would also be appreciated.


If you just want to pass a 3d signal, and aren't necessarily looking for an excuse to upgrade, you could try one of these:

(less than 5 posts so can't post link)...but search for 4 X 2 matrix or hdmi splitter/extender


or any other HDMI splitter....run one output to the projector/tv and the other to the reciever for sound. I am currently running one of these on my setup with 4 inputs feeding a reciever linked to projector in the media room and another tv in the gym. I can play sound from any of the input devices thru my reciever or thru gym tv. I've tested it to be fully 3d compliant.


----------



## jja3

Thanks for the suggestion, Earl. I guess I am looking for an excuse to upgrade (although I wasn't thinking about it that way until you mentioned it). I have a 55" Samsung in a den/play room (50% used by my kids playing video games - 50% for general TV use) with the TV as the sole source for for sound. When the 5010 issue came up, I decided to to move the receiver and speakers to that room, set up the existing receiver with the Samsung, and get a new receiver to use with the Epson.


----------



## jpmst3

jja3 said:


> I just received my Epson 5010 and found that my receiver does not support 3D transmission. Can anyone suggest a reasonably priced receiver that will allow for 3D viewing. I am not married to any particular price point, but would prefer to stay inside of $700 for the receiver if possible.


You could always just bypass the receiver video-wise.


----------



## jja3

jpmst3 said:


> You could always just bypass the receiver video-wise.


I tried that by running the HDMI cable from my Tivo DVR directly into the Epson, but couldn't get a 3D signal. Am I doing something wrong? 

BTW, the quality of the 2D picture projected directly onto an off-white wall (no screen yet until I figure out where the Epson will reside permanently) is UNBELIEVABLE.


----------



## Nak

jja3 said:


> I tried that by running the HDMI cable from my Tivo DVR directly into the Epson, but couldn't get a 3D signal. Am I doing something wrong?


I don't think any of the TIVOs are 3D capble? What programming are you trying to watch in 3D?


----------



## jja3

Nak said:


> I don't think any of the TIVOs are 3D capble? What programming are you trying to watch in 3D?


No particular programming. My understanding is that the Epson converts any 2D to 3D so I just went to some HD sports channels, network TV, etc to try it and it didn't work. 

In any event, I've decided to go with a Denon receiver from a local Best Buy. I doesn't bother me to have a sound set up for both TVs and I wanted to get a new BlueRay DVD player anyway. I'll report back tomorrow.


----------



## Nak

If you're converting 2D to 3D the cable and receiver don't matter. The PJ converts the picture internally. You'll have to turn on 3D conversion in the menu somewhere I believe.


To watch actual 3D, you'll need a 3D capable Bluray player and a 3D movie. To watch sports in 3D you'll need a service that provides 3D Programing and a 3D capable tuner box.


----------



## jja3

Nak said:


> If you're converting 2D to 3D the cable and receiver don't matter. The PJ converts the picture internally. You'll have to turn on 3D conversion in the menu somewhere I believe.
> 
> 
> To watch actual 3D, you'll need a 3D capable Bluray player and a 3D movie. To watch sports in 3D you'll need a service that provides 3D Programing and a 3D capable tuner box.


Thanks. I wasn't aware of that. I read elsewhere that you needed a receiver with HD 1.4 capability in order to transmit 3D. It didn't make sense to me since I see the receiver as audio and 3D as video, but I am such a techno-illiterate, I just chalked it up to one more thing about electronics that I don't understand. 

I was playing with the menu options when I set up the 5010 and saw that 3D was not selected. It didn't matter to me a the time b/c I thought I needed the receiver to access 3D. I'll try it tonight but I will still need to use the Tivo as the receiver, no? Otherwise, how do I access TV station channels? Will that affect the Epson's ability to convert 2D to 3D?


----------



## Nak

jja3 said:


> Thanks. I wasn't aware of that. I read elsewhere that you needed a receiver with HD 1.4 capability in order to transmit 3D. It didn't make sense to me since I see the receiver as audio and 3D as video, but I am such a techno-illiterate, I just chalked it up to one more thing about electronics that I don't understand.


For ACTUAL 3D:

You need a 3D source. ie a 3D bluray player with a 3D movie or one of the satelite services that provide 3D. I don't believe any cable providers do 3D yet, but I could be wrong. For a reciever to pass a 3D signal it needs to be 3D capable. (HDMI 1.4) an HDMI 1.3 reciever won't pass the signal. If your reciever isn't 3D capable you can connect your 3D source HDMI directly to the PJ, and use a different cable (Digital optical, digital RCA, etc) to send audio from your source to your reciever. You could also use an HDMI splitter, but it needs to be HDMI 1.4. Beware of splitters that advertise "3D capable" but are really HDMI 1.3. yeah, they'll pass certain kinds of 3D, just not the kind you'll ever use or see. You need HDMI 1.4

For 2D to 3D CONVERSION:

Anything that gets a watchable 2D signal to your PJ is fine. TIVO, DVD players, Bluray players, cable boxes, whatever. The 5010 does all of the conversion internally. 

For ANY kind of 3D, including the above:

You will need 3D glasses.


----------



## jja3

Nak -- Thanks so much. That explains everything perfectly. I was talking about using the Epson primarily for 2D to 3D conversion. That may well save me the cost of the new receiver. I do have two pair of Epson compatible 3D glasses that I bought with the unit. I'll try it tonight. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Nak

No worries!

One more thing to confuse you... The "Lossles" audio codecs--Dolby TrueHD and DTS HD MA--are only carried over HDMI. However, unless you have a really high quality reciever and speakers, you probably won't notice the diffeence between "Lossless" and regular Dolby and DTS.


----------



## jja3

Nak said:


> For ACTUAL 3D:
> 
> You need a 3D source. ie a 3D bluray player with a 3D movie or one of the satelite services that provide 3D. I don't believe any cable providers do 3D yet, but I could be wrong. For a reciever to pass a 3D signal it needs to be 3D capable. (HDMI 1.4) an HDMI 1.3 reciever won't pass the signal. If your reciever isn't 3D capable you can connect your 3D source HDMI directly to the PJ, and use a different cable (Digital optical, digital RCA, etc) to send audio from your source to your reciever. You could also use an HDMI splitter, but it needs to be HDMI 1.4. Beware of splitters that advertise "3D capable" but are really HDMI 1.3. yeah, they'll pass certain kinds of 3D, just not the kind you'll ever use or see. You need HDMI 1.4
> 
> For 2D to 3D CONVERSION:
> 
> Anything that gets a watchable 2D signal to your PJ is fine. TIVO, DVD players, Bluray players, cable boxes, whatever. The 5010 does all of the conversion internally.
> 
> For ANY kind of 3D, including the above:
> 
> You will need 3D glasses.


Nak --

You were absolutely right. The 2D-3D conversion worked fine with a direct connection from the Tivo to the Epson 5010. I'm a little disappointed to say I wasn't nearly as impressed with the 3D picture and viewing experience as I am with the 2D picture, but that ma be partly the result of the fact that I am projecting straight onto an off-white wall. I am still screen-less at this point. The 3D is more of a nice gimmick; watching a football game was pretty cool as the graphics really jump out you in different layers, but I'm not sure I could watch a whole game without suffering eye strain. 

In any event, I thank you again for the help, not to mention saving me the cost of a new receiver.


----------



## mikey15

I have recently become an AUTHORIZED EPSON dealer I can also get the 6010. PM me with any questions
Mike


----------



## Earl H

mikey15 said:


> I have recently become an AUTHORIZED EPSON dealer I can also get the 6010. PM me with any questions
> Mike


I've been auditing the site for awhile, learning a lot, but not posting much. Can't PM yet, so could you email me ur contact info. Interested in upgrading from recently purchased 3010 to 6010.


----------



## pfiore

Very interested in either the 5010 or the 6010. Live in Southern California....does anyone know of a local dealer for me to be able to purchase?


----------



## pfiore

comparing the Epson to the JVC X3, anyone have a chance to see both in action? What are the differences?


----------



## Loki4u

I read some where there may be a concern when this projector is paired with a Dish system. Does anyone have any input or words of caution concerning dish network when paired with this projector? 

Thanks


----------



## Patrick G.

mikey15, I am unable to PM as well, but am interested in the 6010. Can you please contact me? Thanks!


----------



## mechman

You need to have 5 posts in order to pm someone. You can pad posts here and it may take up to an hour or so before the privilege takes effect.


----------



## HT nut

Loki4u said:


> I read some where there may be a concern when this projector is paired with a Dish system. Does anyone have any input or words of caution concerning dish network when paired with this projector?
> 
> Thanks


what do you mean?


----------



## kakam123

Does any one knows how to setup canon 5010 for 3d with passive glasses?


----------



## mechman

kakam123 said:


> Does any one knows how to setup canon 5010 for 3d with passive glasses?


I'll assume you mean the Epson 5010 since I believe the Canon 5010 is a scanner printer. You cannot use passive glasses with an active 3D setup. You have to buy the proper glasses for your setup. I'm not sure if this works for the 5010 but I do know that the Sony Playstation 3D glasses work with my Epson 3010.


----------

